# Can't install FreeBSD



## moecraft (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello. It's the first time that i install FreeBSD.I'm a linux user. Everythings its alright after the partition writing in the Hard Disk. The only thing that's strage its the follow messege "The Geometry is not the correct" but i had used all of the disk to install FreeBSD. I don't understand why i can't install it. I have a AMD Athlon XP processor. I hope that someone could help me.


----------



## rajarshimdas (Apr 10, 2009)

When I see this error while installing FreeBSD, I accept the geometry that FreeBSD detects and continue doing the partitions. It never failed to work for me.

Somebody please correct me if I am wrong since I have done this in a couple of production installations.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2009)

It could be that the slice isn't marked active. I've had that happen a few times too.


----------



## zeiz (Apr 10, 2009)

If you got scared with the message then just ignore it and continue with sysinstall:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/using-sysinstall.htm
If you continued but installation failed please tell us what another error message you got and what was the message.


----------



## hiatek (Apr 11, 2009)

I get this plus later when installing "ALL" distributions I get a few errors while the installation appears to be copying files from DVD, IO Check Media Message and later can't find package message.

This may be a separate issue, but help would be appreciated.


----------



## sossego (Apr 11, 2009)

Redo do the install.
Delete the slice.
Use A to make all of the disk active.
Use the up arrow to choose the slice.
Use S to make the slice active.
Use Q to quit.
You cannot currently install FreeBSD on a logical partition.

You should then be taken to the Boot menu. Choose FreeBSD default for now.
You will then be taken to the Partition menu.
Hit A then Q. 

Myself, I don't use disk geometry to install. I use byte size, much easier.


----------

